# What size reflector / diffuser for outside portraits?



## dakkon76 (Aug 25, 2011)

So I'm looking at these cheap $14 reflector/diffuser kits on Amazon and they've got some 32" or 42" kits. I'm wondering what size I'll need for full body shots of our small kids, as well as something that will work adults. I figure the smaller the better so I don't look over the top when I'm out at the park


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 25, 2011)

I use a 42" 5-in-1. If that isn't big enough (and I haven't hd that issue yet, although I do anticipate it) I have a couple of 6' 1x2" planks of lumber with a white bedsheet stapled between them. $5 total cost.

Haven't used it yet. Kind of getting my hopes up for it........ Might have to manufacture a situation to use it.......


----------



## kundalini (Aug 25, 2011)

dakkon76 said:


> I'm wondering what size I'll need for full body shots of our small kids, as well as something that will work adults.


48"x72" rectangle for full body shots.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 25, 2011)

> I figure the smaller the better so I don't look over the top when I'm out at the park


If you are worried about how you'll look while taking the photos....it will likely show in the quality of your photos.  

If your reflector is too small, you won't be able to evenly light your subject.  If you diffusion panel is too small, you either won't be able to cover your whole subject or you won't get the soft light you are after.

The only reason to use a smaller reflector/diffuser, is because smaller is easier to pack/carry/use.  So go as big as you can handle.  Keep in mind that using these things outdoors will require a voice activated light stand (assistant) or two.


----------



## dakkon76 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, my wife gets to be the assistant... she just doesn't know it yet.

I'm not worried about using the right gear - what I meant was that I didn't want to look like a moron using something that was way too big for what I was trying to accomplish... in case someone else is actually out there who actually knows what they're doing


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 25, 2011)

dakkon76 said:


> in case someone else is actually out there who actually knows what they're doing



I was really self consious about gonig out in public with a 42" reflector at first, but then I had a clarifying moment of "I don't give a **** anymore". Now it doesn't bother me so much. I go out now with a couple of light stands, a reflector and an assistant, and as long as I'm not in the way of the general public, I couldn't care less. 

The looks you will get from people that DON'T understand what you asre doing will be looks of "What the hell is that" and "what the hell does that guy think he's doing?!?" 

The looks you will get from people that DO understand will most likely be "At least they're using a reflector/diffuser/[insert other modifier here].... but I could do better"

That last "I could do better" part would be thought by any photographer, regardless of their skill level or yours. Kind of a Stewart Smalley thing I think.


----------



## KmH (Aug 25, 2011)

kundalini said:


> dakkon76 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering what size I'll need for full body shots of our small kids, as well as something that will work adults.
> ...


Of just one person.

If you are shooting more people, you'll need a bigger reflector(s).


----------



## Neiby (Aug 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > dakkon76 said:
> ...



And if they're all lying on the ground end-to-end, he's really in trouble.


----------

